# Gingerbread goodness



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is nitsuj17's list of updated ROM's for the Fascinate, including a few new Gingerbread ROMs!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1013312


----------

